# Outlook 2003 choose meeting organizer from multiple email accounts



## xaxo (Sep 12, 2007)

I have strange problem with Outlook 2003, namely I have some accounts but cannot choose organizer for a meeting. When I try to create a meeting in the calendar, the organizer is set ot the "standart" account and I cannot change it. This happens when I have no ms exchange account. If I have one, then the organizer is set ot the ms exchange account.
And the question: how can I change the organizer, or set some default when I have ms exchange account?


----------

